# Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute



## Imbeck2514

#cHallo alle zusammen,
ich möchte wissen, was nach Eurer Meinung, die beste Rute ist?
(ohne Preisbeschränkung). Ich sage mal Wurfgewicht so ca. max 250g, und Rutenlänge, max. 4.5m. Oder ist die Rute nicht mehr der entscheidende Teil, wenn man in der Lage ist, viel Geld auszugeben? 

Danke Michael


----------



## Salzhaut

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Hi,
Ich glaube auf diese Frage gibt es viele Antworten.Jeder hat ja seine speziellen Vorlieben,ob weich,mittel,oder harte Aktion.
Für mich zählt die Zebco World Champion 2 IM8 zu einer der besten Brandungsruten,wird aber leider nicht mehr gebaut.
Letztens hatte ich die Möglichkeit gleich mehrere Topruten der neuen Generation(Lowrider-Beringung) Probe zu werfen.Unter anderen die Shimano XTR,Shimano super aero technium,Zebco unlimited und Grauvell DH Surfcaster.
Die XTR lag mir nicht so,irgentwie zu schwabbelig in der Spitze.
Die aero technium BX und die Unlimited sind meiner Meinung nach schon Top Ruten.Aber die Grauvell DH(2 Rutenspitzen) ist echt der Hammer,was die Verarbeitung,Aktion und Wurfweite angeht.Leider ist der Preis auch Hammermäßig,so um die 500€.
Und auf dem deutschen Markt leider nicht bekannt.Ein Freund hat sich die Ruten aus Spanien mitgebracht.
#h Salzhaut


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Siehste...und genau so ist das mit den Geschmäckern!
Ich habe, fische und liebe meine XTR in 4,50m! 

Die Aero Technicum ist auch ne Granatenrute...

Letztendlich liegt es allerdings am Geschmack des jeweiligen Werfers/Anglers!


----------



## mcmc

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Es ist ja so, dass ein Angler je nach Wurfstil, körperlicher Konstitution und Wurfgewicht mit der einen oder anderen Rute besser klarkommt.Was des einen sein Wunderstock, kann des anderen ein ungeeigneter Wurfknüppel sein. 
Weniger von solchen subjektiven Kriterien beeinflusst dürfte aber die Rolle sein, die ja besonders an der Wurfweite auch entscheidend beteiligt ist. Es ist daher vielleicht noch interessanter, welche Rolle Ihr für die derzeit beste haltet. Bin schon seit längerem komplett auf Shimano-Produkte (z.B. Rolle Shimano Technium XT 10000) geeicht. Da verliert man leicht den Blick für Konkurrenzprodukte, die auch gut sind und Ihren Dienst tun. Also wie ist eure Meinung bezüglich der derzeit besten Brandungsrolle?


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Ich finde den Rutenvergleich spannend, aber eigentlich unmöglich. Denn: man kennt seine Rute gut, vielleicht auch noch seine 1,2 Ruten davor. Aber die aktuellen Konkurrenzprodukte?

Beispiel: die neue Shimano Aspire sieht super schick aus, hat keine Lowrider-Ringe, sondern die Konservative 5-Ringe-Bestückung und einen verschiebbaren Rollenhalter. Kann ich alles nicht bewerten.

Meine XTR hat eine AX-Aktion mit Wabbelspitze, das muss man geworfen haben (siehe oben, zwischen wabbelig und ich liebe es geht es da hin und her). Wenn ich die Aspire mal 2-3 Wochen fischen würde, könnte ich ein Urteil abgeben, letztlich aber auch nur ein persönliches Urteil zwischen XTR und Aspire. Mehr eben nicht.

Ein weites Feld. Und wenn wir jetzt auch noch über Rollen im Zusammenspiel nachdenken... oha.

Mein Statement zur XTR (über die kann ich reden): gut für gedrehte Schnur, klasse Bisserkennung, aber ein Kompromiss, denn für feinstes Wetter mit Ultraleichtgewichten auf z.B.  Butt wäre jede CX-Aktion besser und für Hackwetter gibt es auch bessere Ruten. Wer aber nur 2 Ruten möchte hat etwas perfektes in der Mitte in guter Verarbeitung (gute Ringe, Klapprollenhalter, schlank und leicht).

Würde ich (wieder) Wettkämpfe angeln hätte ich nach der Theorie 4 Ruten in der Tasche: 2x Technium CX für Ententeich und 2x die neue Surf Leader AX (wenn man denn welche abbekommt), dazu 2x Rolle Technium XT10000). Gut, dass ich (nur noch) privat gehe, das schont den Feldbeutel deutlich....


----------



## schappi

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Hi, #h 
auch ich benutze zum Brandungsangeln Shimanorollen. Ich habe schon seit Jahren drei Shimano Ultegra XT 10000 und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit. Als Rute benutze ich die Ron Thompson Rocketeer Surf Pro. Diese Rute ist ziemlich hart, aber ich mag das lieber als diese weichen Ruten. Na ja so hat wohl jeder seine Favoriten.
Übrigens hat im Oktober beim Brandungscup in Rostock Horst Hennings die Cormoran Black Star mitgebracht. Ich konnte damit werfen und muss sagen ein HAMMER TEIL#6 . Super Aktion und Wurfverhalten bei hohen und auch niedrigeren Wurfgewichten.
PS: Ich glaub ich muss mal mit meinem Finanzminister reden!!!


----------



## meckpomm

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Moin

Also ich denke auch nicht, dass es da ein Modell geben wird das alle als toll ansehen. Es gibt einfach zu viele verschiedene Modelle und aktionen. Ich fische eigentlich lieber Brettharte Ruten mit gedrehter Schnur. Bin schon seit Jahren mit der Cormoran Coramid Super Long Cast glücklich. Bei Ententeich fische ich aber auch ganz gerne mal schwere Karpfenruten mit Multi in der Brandung, wobei ich da schon Probleme habe das Vorfach auf 130m zu bekommen.
Die Cormoran Titanium konnte ich auch schonmal werfen, wirklich geiles Teil(aber auch hart), allerdings wollte ich die ganz gerne als 2teilig haben. Das war das Problem. Die Sportex Kev Surf find ich auch ganz gut.
Shimano mag zwar gute ruten haben, aber bislang konnte mich kein Mitangler damit überzeugen. Ich denke die haben einfach auch zu viele verschiedene Modelle im Angebot. Und bei zweiteiligen (Stationär)ruten wird es dann aber eng.

MfG Rene


----------



## Salzhaut

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Noch mal zur Rollenfrage,wenn ich das am Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis festmachen sollte,dann würde ich mich immer wieder für das  Okuma Axeon AXS Modell entscheiden.Hier bekommt man für 80-100€ ein echtes Spitzenteil inkl. Alu-Ersatzspule.
Bei der Rolle stimmt einfach alles,und 5 Jahre Garantie,wo gibts das sonst?.Laut meinem Fachhändler sind Ersatzteile innerhalb von 3 Werktagen da,falls man mal eins benötigt.
So gut die Shimano Rollen auch sind,so beschi**en finde ich deren Service,wenn es um Ersatzteile geht.Wartezeiten von 2Monaten und mehr,empfinde ich als Kundenverarsche.Nach dieser leidigen Erfahrung bin auf Okuma umgestiegen.


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Gerade bei den Marktführern ist es so, dass die Bezeichnung VW Golf nichts über die Leistung aussagt. Genau so ist es bei der Shimano Technium. Die bekommt man in weich, also AX Aktion  bis EX als Besenstilhart. Wer über eine AX meckert hat sich die falsche Rute gekauft und wäre mit einer BX oder CX besser beraten gewesen.
Meine Technium ist eine EX......BX. Griffteil einer EX und der Rest BX. Damit schmeißt man auch noch 250g sicher.
Also Technium ist nicht gleich Technium weil es drauf steht. Der Preis hat seine Gründe, denn die Auswahl und Zusammenstellung ist nicht von der Stange, auch wenn der Händler nur ein Vorführstück hat.
Die Rolle spielt tatsächlich wegen der kleineren Ringe eine "Rolle".
Ehrliche Antwort : Die Ultegra taugt nichts für die kleineren Ringe. Um bei der Firma zu bleiben: bei der kleineren NAVI 7000 pfeift die Schnur über 130m durch die Ringe. Nix mit Flattern, wie bei der Ultegra.


----------



## friggler

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Hi Rudi

Ich glaube es ist genau anders herum...Die Ax sind die härtesten (275g WG) die BX (250g) und die CX (200g)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Hallo,
ich fische mit der Green Crosspower Surf von DAM mit einer Länge von 4,20m und einem WG bis 200g. Die ist schön leicht und hat eine sensible Spitze, bei der man jeden Biß erkennt, solange der Wind dies zuläßt. Hat so ca. 150€ gekostet und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## steffnase

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Meiner  Meinung nach sollte eine gute Brandungsrute einen keine Schulterprobleme bereiten World Champ.III,sollte auch kein Wabbelstock sein der bei Wind nur am Flattern ist,nein irgendwie in der Mitte.Ich bevorzuge 2 teilige Blanks die Aktion ist wesentlich Harmonischer,fische seit über 10 Jahren eine gute alte Black Star Superloncast Coramid und bin damit mehr als Zufrieden,leider gibt es diese edelen Teile nicht mehr und Nachfolgemodelle sind eher Knüppel.Carbon ist Teurer geworden,deshalb Mischen sämtliche Hersteller aber günstiger werden die Chinamodelle auch nicht,mögen die alten noch lange Halten,zur Rolle Daiwa Tournament immer wieder,aber das ist auch Geschmakssache.Habe die Ultegra XSA gleich wieder Verkauft absolut keine Kraft diese Rolle eben nur Schnell.Da ich keine Wettkämpfe bestreite und Zeit beim Angeln habe gefällt mir eine Kraftrolle wie auch die Biomaster Spezial eben besser.


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Ich möchte mich auch mal äußern; ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, so ziemlich alles an Gerät in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren zu können, was so erhältlich ist, dabei auch so klangvolle Namen wie Kisu, TournamentCaster, SurfLeader, von Shimano, Zziplex, Daiwa, Century, Hart oder Greys, zwei- und dreiteilige Modelle, weicher, härter, für Stationärrolle oder Multi... Und die passenden Rollen dazu; zudem glaube ich, dass ich einigermaßen werfen kann, werfe ich doch bei Veranstaltungen des DMV mittlerweile recht regelmäßig über 200 Meter und durfte auch schon an Weltmeisterschaften teilnehmen.

Obwohl ich glaube, dass ich die leichtesten und härtesten Ruten bewegt und geworfen bekomme, macht mir das weder Spaß, weil sich weichere Ruten einfach besser werfen lassen, außerdem kann ich weichere Ruten besser aufladen und werfe somit weiter; die für mich ideale Rute ist etwa vier Meter lang und nicht zu hart.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass man bei Ruten der höheren und höchsten Preisklassen noch davon sprechen kann, welche nun die bessere sei; gerade da ist es fast nur noch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und persönlicher Vorlieben.

Ganz ähnlich ist es meiner Ansicht übrigens bei Stationärrollen; bei der gehobenen Preisklasse sollte man meinen, dass alle die Schnur sehr gut bis perfekt aufwickeln; dann ist es nur noch eine Geschmackssache: Shimaano setzt in der Regel eher auf kürzere aber im Durchmesser große Spulen (z.B. Aero Technium), Daiwa eher auf lang und schmal (wie Basia), die anderen Hersteller folgen dem. Hier sind dann ausschlaggebend Gewicht, Übersetzung..., aber auch das ist persönliche Entscheidung, ich bevorzuge immer noch die Daiwa TS6000, die wirft ewig weit, und das Getriebe hält beinahe ewig, dafür ist sie schwerer als viele andere Modelle.

Daher an dieser Stelle mal wieder meine Meinung: Testet, bevor Ihr kauft! Und ein Händler, der Euch eine 400-Euro-Rute plus Rolle verkaufen möchte, aber nicht testen lässt, hat selber Schuld!


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Hi Abumann
welcher Händler lässt schon Angelgerät testen ???
Du rennst bei mir offene Türen ein mit Deiner Meinung, nur finde ich, was zu kurz kommt, ist die Betrachtung des Rollenhalters an den Ruten. Es dürften keine festen Rollenhalter an den Ruten geben, den jeder sollte den Abstand zwischen Rollenhalter und Rutenende ( Griff ) selber festlegen können, denn die Schulterbreite ist doch bei jedem anders. Worüber ich mich bei den heutigen Brandungsruten am meisten ärgere ist, egal wie teuer die Ruten sind, der Rollenhalter aus Kunststoff ist Mist. Wenn ich mit einer Brandungsrute fische, doch wohl nicht am Forellensee, sondern am Strand und der hat es so an sich, dass dort feiner Sand ist. Ich konnte es bis jetzt nicht vermeiden, dass sich Sand ins Rollenhaltergewinde frißt und das Gewinde zerstört. Ich habe noch zwei Blak Star Ruten von Cormoran 
( zirka 1980 ) da ist der Rollenhalter aus Nirosta, keine Probleme seit 1980 mit dem Rollenhalter. Nur so kann man nichts verkaufen, wenn das Angelgerät nicht kaputt geht. Mein Fazit, alle Kunststoffrollenhalter sind Mist         
MfG Herbynor


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Ich denke doch, bei Gerät der Preislage, von der wir hier gerade reden, ist testen Pflicht! Notfalls muss man einen Termin absprechen, an den Strand gehen und werfen, aber machbar ist das - oder muss es sein!

Einige Ruten werden ohne festen Rollenhalter geliefert, die kann man dann selbst für seine persönlichen Bedürfnisse montieren (lassen); die Zukunft scheint aber eh der verschiebbare Rollenhalter zu sein, Daiwa hat ihn bereits, die auf dem deutschen Markt erhältlichen Shimano meines Wissens nicht, inklusive der gelben Ultra, die 'echten' japanischen haben das auch, da wird der Rollenhalter mitgeliefert. Und wenn er kaputt ist - abmachen, neu montieren. Da haben es Multirollenangler mit ihren Coastern wesentlich einfacher; wobei auch für die Stationärrolle meine persönliche Wahl ist: Fahrradschlauch. Hält bombenfest, wiegt so gut wie nichts, ist perfekt griffig, und obendrein billig. Und bei 'echten' japanischen Ruten liegt ein ganz ähnliches Stück Kunstleder bei, um das selbst zumachen - fühlt sich toll an! #6


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Hallo Abumann,
danke für Deine Tipps, aber mit dem Fahradschlauch das habe ich nicht verstanden. Machst Du den Fahradschlauch um den Rollenhalter, damit dort kein Sand rein kommt oder befestigst Du die Rolle an der Rute, wenn der Rollenhalter defekt ist. Bitte versuch mir das doch noch mal zu erklären, das scheint ein guter Tipp zu sein. Danke Herbynor


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also ich denke auch nicht, dass es da ein Modell geben wird das alle als toll ansehen. Es gibt einfach zu viele verschiedene Modelle und aktionen. Ich fische eigentlich lieber Brettharte Ruten mit gedrehter Schnur. Bin schon seit Jahren mit der *Cormoran Coramid Super Long Cast* glücklich. Bei Ententeich fische ich aber auch ganz gerne mal schwere Karpfenruten mit Multi in der Brandung, wobei ich da schon Probleme habe das Vorfach auf 130m zu bekommen.
> Die* Cormoran Titanium* konnte ich auch schonmal werfen, wirklich geiles Teil(aber auch hart), allerdings wollte ich die ganz gerne als 2teilig haben. Das war das Problem. Die Sportex Kev Surf find ich auch ganz gut.
> Shimano mag zwar gute ruten haben, aber bislang konnte mich kein Mitangler damit überzeugen. Ich denke die haben einfach auch zu viele verschiedene Modelle im Angebot. Und bei zweiteiligen (Stationär)ruten wird es dann aber eng.
> 
> MfG Rene


 



Ich fische die Long Cast mit Gewichten bis max. 150gr.
Die Titanium in 3-teilig kommt bei rauhem Wasser bis 
200gr. zum Einsatz.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Hi Herbynor,

das geht beides - ich selbst habe einige Ruten ohne Rollenhalter und nehme den Schlauch stattdessen, oder aber über normale Rollenhalter noch, es fühlt sich einfach besser an, wie Tennisschlägergriff etwa.

Du nimmst einfach einen alten Fahrradschlauch (darf auch neu sein, aber Du musst ihn leider kaputt schneiden), schneidest Dir ein passendes Stück von vielleicht 35cm ab und nochmal der Länge nach durch, so dass Du einen etwa zwei bis drei Zentimeter breiten und 35 Zentimeter langen Streifen hast (auf den genauen Zentimeter kommt es nicht an); dann schraubst Du die Rolle in den normalen Halter bzw. wenn Du keinen hast hältst sie einfach da auf der Rute fest, wo Du sie haben willst und wickelst den Schlauch dann richtig fest (ordentlich ziehen, ist ja dehnbar) immer um Rollenfuß und Rute, dabei muss ganz zum Anfang das Gummi sich einmal selbst überlappen, um zu halten; wenn Du meinst, es ist genug, oder das Ende in Sicht kommt, schiebst Du das letzte Stück einmal unter einer der vorletzten Wicklungen hindurch und ziehst stramm - das hält wirklich bombenfest, man mag es kaum glauben.

War das gerade irgendwie verständlich? Ich versuche nochmal ein paar Photos zu machen und es anschaulich darzustellen.

Ich behaupte einfach mal das Prinzip ist 'inoffiziell und nicht-patentiert-aber-geschützt von mir'! :g


----------



## Herbynor

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Hi Abumann
vielen Dank, das ist eine gute Sache, jetzt habe ich es verstanden und werde es mal ausprobieren. Auf Deine Bilder freue ich mich schon jetzt. Danke Herbynor


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Hallo ich denke in erster liene sollte man die Umstände zum angeln noch mit hinzufühgen bei normaler Brandung bis 5 Windstärken bin ich völlig von meinen DAM STELLPOWER RED
überzeugt im Wurfverhalten bis 150g, sie hat eine Super Biss erkennung im gegen satz zu Windstärken jenseits von gut und böse also 7-10 würde ich ebenfalls die Zebco Quantum 
World Champion empfehlen!

MfG Marco#6


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Man kann bei Windstärke 10 noch angeln? |kopfkrat Aber dann kommt er nicht von vorne, oder?


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

:q...also ich wiege gut 100 kg und hab bei Windstärke 7 schon Probleme mit dem geradeaus gehen :q...zudem bin ich seit 6 Jahren bei der Marine und weiß wie sich eine echte Windstärke 7 geschweige denn 10 anfühlt .


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

moin moin, jo kann gluefix nur bestätigen...
also bei ner 7-8 überlege ich mir schon zweimal ob ich noch auf ne brücke gehe oder lieber nich-vom strand aus auf keinen fall und vorallem nicht bei ner 10!!!!!
ihr könnt ja mal den kopf aus´m auto halten wenn ihr 100 und schneller fahrt, dazu gischt und strandsand:m
da macht angeln ganz betsimmt spaß...

schönen gruß an alle


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Hallo um das mit der Windstärke noch zu verdeutlichen war mit einem bekannten das erste mal (anfahrtsweg 330km)
in Kühlungsborn auf der Brücke nach dem wir in Rerik waren um Würmer zu Kaufen hatten wir einen kurzen blick auf die Brücke geworfen da waren am Kopf aber leider schon 4 leute 
also zurück zum Wattwurm wo uns gesagt wurde das wir uns das beste Wetter ausgesucht haben weil am abend mächtig Wind kommen soll naja als neulinge dachten wir uns egal ab nach Kühlungsborn dort angekommen rauf auf die Brücke Würmer ran und los naja so gegen 21.00uhr waren die Brücken touristen weg und dann kamm das übel mit dem Wind wir mußten unsere ruten an der Brüstung mit Spanngummis fest machen da die immer wieder vom Wind umfielen ich wiege im übrigen auch so um die 100kg und war alles andere als standhaft laut aussagen von Einheimischen waren das in der nacht 8 Windstärken,deswegen habe ich die Ruten meines Bekannten empfohlen (Zebco Quantum World Champion)da man da noch relativ gut die Biße erkennen konnte im gegen satz zu meinen!

MfG Marco


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

PSer Wind kamm volles Program aus Osten!!!!


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

:q fühlt sich gut an wa :q. Übrigens ist es sogar noch besser am Tag nach dem Sturm zu fischen :m, da ist der Wind schwächer aber der Fisch noch voll da. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

Danke für dein Tip werde ich das nächste mal testen wir sind morgen´s um 4.00uhr wieder nach Hause gefahren für das nächste mal wenn ich hoch komme werde ich mir wohl ein zimmer suchen!

MfG Marco


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*



Schläferzelle-Ost schrieb:


> Danke für dein Tip werde ich das nächste mal testen wir sind morgen´s um 4.00uhr wieder nach Hause gefahren für das nächste mal wenn ich hoch komme werde ich mir wohl ein zimmer suchen!
> 
> MfG Marco


 
Nichts zu danken, ist eigentlich sehr bekannt das mit dem nach dem Sturm. Ich kann es auch nur bestätigen von meinen Erfahrungen her.


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost

*AW: Was ist Eurer Meinung nach die beste Brandungsrute*

dann scheint das bis hier in den Spreewald noch nicht durchgedrungen zu sein leider schaffe ich és nur 3-5 mal im Jahr mich in der Brandung zu tümmeln zwecks der Km reichen (330) Anreise:c aber ich bin guter dinge das dieses jahr erhöhen zu können!+

MfG Marco


----------

